# I have aged 10 years in two days



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow is speeding both of us towards an untimely death! :rip: 
The last two days has felt like ten! Everyone worries about licking....licking is the least of my worries. How about running up and down the stairs, jumping on the sofa, wrestling with a very unwilling brother and jumping from the floor into my lap.  
These are a few of the things that have stopped my heart dead in my chest over the last two days. I am waiting every second for her to burst open or keel over from internal bleeding. 
Why isn't pain keeping her down?  She has been like this since the second she got home. Does anesthesia do something weird to some dogs? Like the fact that she has suddenly turned into and eating machine. I told hubby it is like we sent her to a concentration camp for two days and now she is afraid to miss a meal. 
Thank God Jake is so mellow :turtle: so I am really only contending with her. She has been taking naps, but they seem to only recharge her for more mischief. :devil:
Yesterday she was fast asleep so I figured I could relax and have some tea. I was sitting here (making collages of course) and she suddenly is flying through the air landing on my lap!! :jumping: I tell you there is no end to her energy. 
I Left her with hubby for five mins last night to get ready for bed and I hear him yell "no Willow" and then someone bounding down the stairs. I was not happy with hubby. :argh:
This morning, however, it was my mother that finally broke my back and is the reason for this rant. :rant: I live on a busy street and I do not have a fenced in yard. I have been taking the dogs out front to do their business because I don't want Willow trying to run around. The back yard = play time for her and the front yard = potty. 
Now as it is taking them out is a major mission. :juggle: I have to get the onesie unsnapped (this takes a masters degree) and get then both hooked. Then I have to lift a squirming she devil while holding Jake's leash and get them both out the door and down the stairs. Of course it is about 700 degrees so I am sweating and swearing. (so lady like) I know some of you are wondering "why is she not smart enough to take one at a time." Well this is because Willow is smart enough to not go potty with out Jake! She is all full of habits this one!
Any way I am about a foot from the road, I have both leashes locked down and I am bent over (behind in the air facing the street, so lovely) and I hear my mom scream "she got out!" I glance up, poo in one hand (and I don't mean a dog) two leashes in the other, and Penny is running full speed at us!  
Well of course Willow starts her tasmanian devil impression, yanking my arm out of the socket. My mind is picturing Penny under the wheel of a car.  (Jake is just sitting there watching this all unfold. Got to love him) Thank God my cat like reflexes (yeah right) kicked in. Just as Penny was bolting past me (into the street) to avoid being tackled by Willow, I reached out and managed to pin her to the ground. (lets not think about what happened to the poo) My heart was hammering so hard I am shocked I didn't die right there. 
Okay, I guess that is enough of my sad story for now. :violin: We are all safe and back in the house. Willow is sleeping. Thank God. Probably planning world domination or something. Jake is looking over at me like "remember when it was just me and you?" 
Thank you all for indulging yet another sob story from me. I needed to vent....( now I will go force the three people who follow my blog to also read it )


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope the vent helped. 

You have brought back memories - when I lived with my parents we had a Bichon Frise, when she was spayed she was exactly the same. She came in from the vets, ran straight up the stairs, kept jumping onto the sofa, the more you tried to stop her the worse she became. Your heart goes in your mouth but I'm sure that they know there limitations. Hope the next few days will be calmer.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know how you feel. The next morning after their surgeries I figured they would be mellow and without a pause as soon as I opened the back door they were running as fast as possible and rolled each other. I thought I broke her. I ended up exercising her as much as I could (walking on a leash) and at times would let her run by herself rather than letting her chase her brother. Even took her to the vet and she was wriggling and jumping and trying to fight with her brother at the vets office. No one seemed too worried. I figured if her outside sutures were holding, her inside ones would be too. Everyone advice that it'll be over soon was truly on the money. Give yourself a big hug for doing a great job with feisty little Willow.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

That was Bonnie exactly! She was dive bombing on to Dexter from the top of the sofa just a few hours back from the vet. He was very quiet around her as if he knew to treat her gently. She hurled herself against the window when I left her behind with my daughter when I took Dexter out for a walk. I phoned the vet in a panic as I couldn't keep her still and he said he may have to sedate her! 
Fortunately she had had keyhole so it wasn't as serious as the old type of surgery.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

tessybear said:


> That was Bonnie exactly! She was dive bombing on to Dexter from the top of the sofa just a few hours back from the vet. He was very quiet around her as if he knew to treat her gently. She hearled herself against the window when I left her behind with my daughter when I took Dexter out for a walk. I phoned the vet in a panic as I couldn't keep her still and he said he may have to sedate her!
> Fortunately she had had keyhole so it wasn't as serious as the old type of surgery.


She had the regular one and they don't use stitches outside now they use glue. I feel like she needs both.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, so sorry for you, Donna! I have never had a dog act quietly after the surgery, they've all been full of energy after.

Hope she settles for you! Maybe she'll take a clue from Jake. N'ahhhh.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna you're a great story teller! Sounds like your life is a bit crazy at the minute.. Hehe! Sorry shouldn't laugh!  You should have called Willow, Torture! God love her though... She obviously hasn't allowed her spay to get in the way of life! You've brought new meaning to flying poos also! Lol!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry Donna, but it did make me laugh....
But poor you how awful and don't get me started on the subject of mothers...
I had to shut Kiki in the kitchen on her own - otherwise she refused to rest. By day 3 she wouldn't settle even then, as far as she was concerned she was absolutely fine.
Inzi was worse.
Both of them (and me) survived the whole spaying experience and I'm sure you and Willow will too. Not so sure about your husband or mother!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Sorry Donna, but it did make me laugh....
> But poor you how awful and don't get me started on the subject of mothers...
> I had to shut Kiki in the kitchen on her own - otherwise she refused to rest. By day 3 she wouldn't settle even then, as far as she was concerned she was absolutely fine.
> Inzi was worse.
> Both of them (and me) survived the whole spaying experience and I'm sure you and Willow will too. Not so sure about your husband or mother!


Every time I look at that picture of Kiki running on the beach I think how she and Willow would love to mix it up!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna you're a great story teller! Sounds like your life is a bit crazy at the minute.. Hehe! Sorry shouldn't laugh!  You should have called Willow, Torture! God love her though... She obviously hasn't allowed her spay to get in the way of life! You've brought new meaning to flying poos also! Lol!


Having a flair for the dramatic helps 
Willow lives up to my idea of a red head that's for sure. The truth in all the fun is that we adore her and could not imagine if anything happened to her. I just want this ten days to be past us.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Having a flair for the dramatic helps
> Willow lives up to my idea of a red head that's for sure. The truth in all the fun is that we adore her and could not imagine if anything happened to her. I just want this ten days to be past us.


I can remember feeling the same... Could hardly wait for the 10 days to be over!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Hope she settles for you! Maybe she'll take a clue from Jake. N'ahhhh.


Jake is the absolute love of my life. He knows I don't want them messing around. I wish I knew how to link the video I took this morning and put on my fb. She was so mad that he would not play she just laid there barking in his face. The look on his face was priceless. 

https://www.facebook.com/JakeAndWillow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Didn't know you had a facebook for the pups!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And a blog! ?

I don't have facebook but I like keeping an eye on doggy pages!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna who is Lola? What have I missed? Sooo confused!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna who is Lola? What have I missed? Sooo confused!


I made a separate FB page for them because, and I know this is hard to believe, some people made comments that I posted too many pics of my dogs.  (who are these people?) 
The blog came first but you can only post so much for free... I am very cheap.
AND broke from Willow's spay so the blog won't last past the free-ness. 
Lola is my friends new cavalier puppy! She is so cute but boy does she shed! Don't miss that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hard as all t his has been for you, you did make me laugh Donna! You paint a great picture. Seems little Willow has a mind of her own!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for the best laugh I have had in ages, sorry it wasn't so funny for you at the time, you painted the scene so well, I could see it all. There is a budding author in there, how about a book - the life and times of Jake and Willow! - a definate best seller


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Donna, I do feel for you!! Meadow was pretty similar, the vet said when we picked her up she would be drowsy, and would probably sleep until the next day. Well he got that wrong! She bounced into the house, bounced over the furniture and Jenna, and didn't really stop trampolining off anything and everything for the next 10 days. Like you, I was sure she'd split open, and had all sorts of nightmare scenarios in my head. However, she survived, and so did we, and I'm quite sure all will be well with Willow the Dynamo.

I love your descriptions of events, the pictures you paint are so vibrant, and alive with that wonderful sense of humour of yours. What did happen to the poo?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I made a separate FB page for them because, and I know this is hard to believe, some people made comments that I posted too many pics of my dogs.  (who are these people?)
> The blog came first but you can only post so much for free... I am very cheap.
> AND broke from Willow's spay so the blog won't last past the free-ness.
> Lola is my friends new cavalier puppy! She is so cute but boy does she shed! Don't miss that.


Weird people... Surely it's up to you what you post on FB! Argh one if the reasons I don't have FB...other silly people! Yes cavaliers shed like crazy!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

;OHHHHH Donna! Your two are sooo much like mine I would swear Sami and Jake were brothers and Willow and Carley were sisters!!! Your description was sooo vivid and familiar!!! (and hilarious . .sorry) After day 3 of Carleys spay I just gave up . . my arms were literally SORE from holding her back ....I had sat and slept on the floor with her and snapped and unsnapped onsies until my fingers were sore too!! She did just fine and Willow will too! Give yourself a spa day when her 10 days are up and get some of those new silver hairs covered and tense muscles soothed!! God Bless you . . such a good mommy!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Your story made me laugh....loved you wording of things I know how you feel Molly doesn't have a back yard so would have to take her down the elevator in her onsie and of course if someone was on there she would be jumping all over them. If I held her she would claw at me to get down I thought she would rip my face off. Ouside she would try and jump on every person she was and every dog. She would run around on her leash and do "crazy circles" and no matter what I did I couldn't stop her.

I would unsnap that onesie so many times a day that I was a pro at the end of two weeks. I would unsnap and roll it up before we went out and then snap it up again when we were back in. At least it wasn't a heat wave time like it is this week or I would of died!

Even though she acted like a crazy fool on the outside world in the house she wasn't too bad luckily I thought she would rip something but she healed perfectly. They are strong little puppies everyone would tell me not to worry so much.

I'm sure little Willow will be fine!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I made a separate FB page for them because, and I know this is hard to believe, some people made comments that I posted too many pics of my dogs.  (who are these people?)
> The blog came first but you can only post so much for free... I am very cheap.
> AND broke from Willow's spay so the blog won't last past the free-ness.
> Lola is my friends new cavalier puppy! She is so cute but boy does she shed! Don't miss that.


Lol. My friends have basically suggested having an intervention as it's all about these two on my FB page. I made a nonpuppy post the other day and the number of likes were tremendous. Haha.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What is up with people. I have this friend Tim in the states and I would email him pictures of Molly and Molly updates and then he got all mad at me. He as two labrador retrievers so he is a dog person. Anyhow he basically told me he was tired of hearing about Molly this and Molly that and that if I didn't have anything else to talk about to not email him. I responded back all matter of factly and didn't mention Molly once. He responded back and I haven't talked to him for about 3 months now and he hasn't contacted me so............... I love my dog so if I can't mention her why would I want to talk to you? Maybe he is jealous I have no clue?? Some people are just weird I don't have kids so she is my baby so I love telling people how she is doing I think it's only normal or maybe not??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> What is up with people. I have this friend Tim in the states and I would email him pictures of Molly and Molly updates and then he got all mad at me. He as two labrador retrievers so he is a dog person. Anyhow he basically told me he was tired of hearing about Molly this and Molly that and that if I didn't have anything else to talk about to not email him. I responded back all matter of factly and didn't mention Molly once. He responded back and I haven't talked to him for about 3 months now and he hasn't contacted me so............... I love my dog so if I can't mention her why would I want to talk to you? Maybe he is jealous I have no clue?? Some people are just weird I don't have kids so she is my baby so I love telling people how she is doing I think it's only normal or maybe not??


People on FB love complaining and negativity. If I talked every day about how unhappy I was no one would say a word. My poos make me happy. They make everything better. I love hearing about other peoples dogs too because it is nice to find people who share the same loves and passion. 
If I could quit my job and do something with dogs I would be so happy. 
I LOVE hearing about Molly and seeing her.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

What I don't understand is that you can just ignore my post if you don't like it. Maybe non poo owners can't understand how fun and loving and smart these guys are so don't really appreciate it. I really can't understand as I find everyone's stories and pictures so entertaining. 

Btw I've been imagining your bum in the air as all this is happening. I attribute it to the wonderful portrait you painted of the situations


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> People on FB love complaining and negativity. If I talked every day about how unhappy I was no one would say a word. My poos make me happy. They make everything better. I love hearing about other peoples dogs too because it is nice to find people who share the same loves and passion.
> If I could quit my job and do something with dogs I would be so happy.
> I LOVE hearing about Molly and seeing her.


I agree I guess some people just love wallowing in misery and if someone is "happy" it disturbs them somehow. I used to be on facebook and deleted my account cause it was so annoying people complaining and stuff I couldn't stand it. I love this place because everyone is happy and encouraging and they never say bad stuff about one another. It's a rare thing We all share stuff about our poo's and people are helpful and supportive!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Renee you can't compare a lab to a cockapoo. Lots of people have labs here where i live and they are OK dogs but they are not companion dogs like ours are. They were bred to be working dogs. There is something special about the bonds we have with our cockapoos as every owner on this forum knows. Your friend was definitely jealous. I work with mostly cat people and they look at me strangely if I rave about my dogs too much so I save it for this forum!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We had a friends lab stay with us for two weeks! Definitely not a pet. Very obedient and well behaved but not the personality of Lola! Amazing difference.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

OH Donna I'm sat at the computer rolled over laughing :laugh: my OH thinks I'm mad? I can picture it all haha, thank god we have this site so all us mad people can chat. My friends at work got fed up with me talking about George and made coments such as "really you have a puppy" now I tell them "no he's a rabbit" I'm like you Renee I have not children and my boys are my babies even though people with children or my parents/brother say its not the same!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> OH Donna I'm sat at the computer rolled over laughing :laugh: my OH thinks I'm mad? I can picture it all haha, thank god we have this site so all us mad people can chat. My friends at work got fed up with me talking about George and made coments such as "really you have a puppy" now I tell them "no he's a rabbit" I'm like you Renee I have not children and my boys are my babies even though people with children or my parents/brother say its not the same!!


People get tired of hearing it, but they just don't know the love!!!! 
Yesterday was Day ten of the spay. I put it on my blog. I was so so so happy.
:jumping:
http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com/2013/07/26/giving-thanks/


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have just searched for this post as I remembered it from a few weeks back and needed reassurance!!

Tilly was super sleepy for the first 2 days, and she's still sleeping more tha. Normal today, but when she's awake she sure is making up for it!!!

She has been jumping on the sofa (the vets said this morning that her wound is healing really well, so I figured it can't be doing too much harm) jumping up at everyone, digging in the garden, doodle dashing.... Basically everything she shouldn't be! Every lively thing she does is met with me shouting "TILLY!! Enough!!" And then havng a peek to check blood is spurting from her tummy. Feeling fairly reassured now, but still having a few heart in mouth moments. Only 6 days to go!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> still having a few heart in mouth moments. Only 6 days to go!!


BIG hug to you!!! Longest ten days of my life!!! I am sure, like Willow, Tilly will come through this just fine. You on the other hand may need a vacation


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I have just searched for this post as I remembered it from a few weeks back and needed reassurance!!
> 
> Tilly was super sleepy for the first 2 days, and she's still sleeping more tha. Normal today, but when she's awake she sure is making up for it!!!
> 
> She has been jumping on the sofa (the vets said this morning that her wound is healing really well, so I figured it can't be doing too much harm) jumping up at everyone, digging in the garden, doodle dashing.... Basically everything she shouldn't be! Every lively thing she does is met with me shouting "TILLY!! Enough!!" And then havng a peek to check blood is spurting from her tummy. Feeling fairly reassured now, but still having a few heart in mouth moments. Only 6 days to go!!


I empathize. I think I shouted "Lexi, No!" so many times in one week. I seriously thought I broke her when she took off after her brother the second morning after her surgery. I'm sure I spent hours that week just staring at her wound site. Sounds like Tilly and you are doing great.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

catching up with some posts I missed recently - sooo funny Donna, how can you not love a feisty naughty poo!!


----------



## MillieC (Aug 18, 2013)

*Oh Donna!*

Oh Donna, What have I let myself in for? I think I'm just going to chicken out and let Millie have lots of puppies!! Thinking about it........perhaps not. Do the vets do the spaying operation by keyhole now? All I can say is watch this space.
Oh.......just one more question, when do cockapoos start to calm down?
Julie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

MillieC said:


> Oh Donna, What have I let myself in for? I think I'm just going to chicken out and let Millie have lots of puppies!! Thinking about it........perhaps not. Do the vets do the spaying operation by keyhole now? All I can say is watch this space.
> Oh.......just one more question, when do cockapoos start to calm down?
> Julie


They don't do key hole here but they do use glue instead of stitches on the outside. I think that works well. 
Jake has always been very laid back. Willow is seven months old as of yesterday and I'm still waiting for her to slow down. 
Well not really. I would not want her any other way. She brings a lot of laughs and she gets Jake moving and me!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

